# Thinking of getting a "Z"



## irocracer (Oct 26, 2002)

how much do they go for ? and also can someone please point me to a site with stats on that car


----------



## ZTOMSZ (Feb 18, 2004)

*zzzzzzzzzz*

I paid $28000. for a 2004 Enthusiast model,$900.00 over invoice from the Nissan dealer in Fairborne,Ohio.


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

i am in the same boat. i am looking into one. i just posted in the general section. i found some used ones with 10k on em that i can purchase for about 18 or so.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Your Going To Love Your New 350Z.*

Well as far as price I paid full MSRP +TT&L for my 2003 350Z and 2004 350Z. Reason being, I ordered both cars equipped the way I wanted them and the dealers were not willing to negotiate since I was not willing to buy a Z off the lot.

For stats on the 350Z, you may want to check out NISSAN.

Good Luck and keep us posted.

C1 Bender


----------



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

Edmunds: http://www.edmunds.com/new/2004/nissan/350z/index.html?tid=edmunds.n.mmindex.content.num1.0.nissan*


----------

